# XP drivers for ASUS F7Fseries



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi all. I need drivers for Windows XP for ASUS notebook F7F series.
I found drivers for graphics, bluetooth, wireless, LAN, audio, but can not find driver for chipset and it is driving me crazy.
So please, if anyone better in searching than me can find chipset driver for me, I will be very grateful. Thanks anyways :wink:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok, found all. Appearantly, system base drivers that was with yellow question mark [3 of them] was Card reader :laugh:
Rest was synaptics touchpad and some asus quicklaunch button software...


----------



## waxifrade (Jun 1, 2008)

I have the same problem, but cannot find these drivers.
Could you please tell me where I can find them ?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

You will find Intel drivers for ASUS F7F here:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx

Chipset - Mobile Intel® 945GM Express Chipset
Video Graphics & Memory - Intel® GMA 950 (Intel 945GM)
And wireless adapter is also Intel...

Sound is Realtek: http://www.realtek.com.tw/down...DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Modem is Motorola and you can use Vista driver for modem for XP it is the same...

Network card is PCIe Realtek Gigabit RTL8168/8111 ... 

I forgot where I downlaoded driver for BT and for camera, but camera is faulty because it is upside-down and I can not make it right in options...

Hope this will help you...


----------



## abratkovic (Jun 17, 2008)

You will find driver for camera on following address
http://croftophile.free.fr/index/rubrique-3-modele-26-os-1.html

download version from Sep. 21st 2007.
Best!


----------



## waxifrade (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, to you all.

I hope this final message from my part will help all Asus lovers to find the XP drivers for their F7F.

Go to www.asus.com and search for the F7E. You will find XP drivers for this notebook. All drivers work for the F7F !

Have fun


----------

